# Will new acsi card arrive in time for holiday



## garynbev (Dec 22, 2012)

We are planning a winter holiday in spain hoping to leave mid december for a few months. We want to use our acsi card to keep costs down. Then a thought struck me, the acsi card may not arrive in time! 
Has anyone else had this problem as there are lots of us trying to find some winter sun. 
Any info would be much appriciated.
Thanks
Gary


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Have a look on their website.

I don't think the new ones are issued until the New Year. I expect you can buy one in Spain, or get an English language version posted to a Spanish address.

Several possibilities spring to mind. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have a word with Vicarious books, they are agents and may be able to help.

cabby


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We have ACSI card/book on direct debit and usually get it late November or early December.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think someone said that Vicarious had sold out? Try the C&CC, they also sell it.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

this came up the other day - C&CC also sold out - so try CC (we got ours from them about 8 weeks ago)


----------



## garynbev (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you for your useful info. I think I will ring up first to check before booking anything. But if it is November or early December that would be ideal. 
Gary


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

We had ours posted out to a site in Spain but needn't have worried as they are available there from MH dealers, and sites, in English language versions, check their website. 
Bd..


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

You might (depending where you go) find that if you stay put for a month or longer that the daily rates will be less than ACSI rate.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

I think the card is usually delivered in December. In fact, their website says the 2015 subscription will be available from the end of December, which seems a bit later than usual.

However, they do have a list of agents in Spain, (as well as others mentioned above) who often stock the English version. Spanish Agents


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Presumably the sold-out ones are 2014 which won't be much good to you anyway?


----------

